# 1997 Angler 204 Dual Console with an Evinrude 112 spl



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with this boat model or outboard model? I am trying to decide whether or not to purchase this package. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks like it may be a little under powered.


----------

